# la botola



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

[SIZE=-1]E poi in quattro o cinque siamo finiti a casa mia. E poi tutti gli altri si sono sfilati lentamente ma tu no, sei rimasta lì, sul divano, hai detto che saresti rimasta cinque minuti così ti raccontavo del libro che stavo scrivendo. Intanto sulla porta c'erano gli altri che salutavano e ridacchiavano, facevano dei gesti. 
Poi eccoci, le solite cose, noi che parliamo, io che sopporto le tue idiozie e intanto penso 'resistere resistere resistere' mentre tu parli di astrologia e tarocchi e cabale e contemplazioni e tutte le scemenze che il mondo ti perdona perché tanto la tua missione è un'altra, la tua missione è di là, in camera. Poi le parole vanno a zero e vai con la natura. Silenzi che si dilatano e corpi che si avvicinano, queste cose qui, musica che è sbagliata ma fa niente, baci e mani e respiri, la rituale anticamera della mia camera. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Poi c'è un momento terrificante in cui occorre alzarsi dal divano per andare di là. Percorriamo metri che sono imbarazzanti chilometri - perché tu non volevi, tu non avresti mai detto, è la prima volta che ti accade - e poi sei nuda in tre secondi. Ecco, è lì che mi succede. Ci penso in quel preciso momento. Penso alla botola. 
La botola. L'invenzione definitiva. La soluzione finale. Il peggior fantasma tecnologico che l'egoismo maschilista possa concepire. La botola. Noi siamo lì, come natura crea. Noi si fa il sesso. Io salgo gradini rapidi e ripidi con una fretta scomposta e tutta maschile. Pochi colpi di piccozza e già intravedo la vetta, e allora accelero, non ti aspetto, me ne frego, corro, esplodo e intanto già ci penso (penso alla botola) e insomma non ho neanche finito (la botola) e sì insomma non ho ancora finito (la botola) e insomma diciamo che sono circa ai quattro quinti dell'orgasmo (la botola) e io zak! mi sposto e zak! tiro la leva e zak! la botola si apre, tu sparisci, tu finisci in strada. Ma non è mica una cosa medievale. È fatta bene. La botola ha il placet dell'Istituto superiore della sanità. L'hanno controllata i pompieri. Il cunicolo che ti sbatte in strada è fatto a scivolo, non ti fai niente, precedi di pochi secondi i tuoi vestiti (a trovarli) e mentre precipiti neppure ti sei accorta che hai sfiorato anche un'altra leva che ha chiamato automaticamente l'85-85 (35-70 a Roma) e così arriva subito il taxi, puoi stare tranquilla. E neppure sai che hai sfiorato un'altra leva che automaticamente ha fatto aprire uno sportellino proprio accanto al mio letto: ci sono dentro una sigaretta e un accendino e un portacenere. E neppure sai che hai sfiorato un'altra leva che automaticamente ha fatto aprire un altro sportellino: ci sono dentro una bottiglia di Perrier e chessò, un panino col salame. A scelta. Ci sono dei modelli che fanno partire anche la musica. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]E comunque è lì che mi succede: nei chilometri che passano dal salotto alla camera. Penso alla botola. E ci penso perché è l'istante in cui già presumo, è il momento in cui già ti vedo per come sarai dopo, e allora penso al prezzo che mi farai pagare, ai lunghi quarti d'ora di sdolcinamenti forzosi, improbabili, ai cicci-picci, ai tuoi sensi di colpa religiosi o culturali o atavici che possano essere, alle vicinanze e agli abbracci da strangolamento che non ti facciano sentire biotta di fronte al peccato, al tuo occhio che sorveglia il mio per sincerarsi ch'io non pensi già ad altro, per esempio a una sigaretta, a un bicchiere d'acqua frizzante, o chessò, a un panino col salame, alla mia musica, alla relazione cui dovevo lavorare anziché bissare prestazioni a puro scopo dimostrativo: ma almeno, dopo, sarai certa che è stato speciale, una cosa diversa, perché non eravamo mica due corpi che meramente si bramavano, macché, c'era anche, come si dice, la testa; del resto tu sei diversa, tu non volevi, non sei abituata, è la prima volta che ti capita così, ovviamente potevi anche non farlo, mi hai quasi fatto un favore, non l'abbiamo fatta in due questa cosa: da parte tua è stato un pegno, una concessione, un'eccezione, una confessione. La botola. 
Stai per dirmi che si è fatto tardi. La botola. Stai per dirmi che si è fatto molto tardi. La botola. Stai per dirmi che si è fatto troppo tardi. La botola. Stai per dirmi che non ti dispiacerebbe dormire da me. La.


filippo facci[/SIZE]


----------

